# Chihiros Wrbg 2 users/ 6ft tank advice.



## NorthernDan (26 Aug 2021)

Hello guys

In the process of planning for a decent sized planted discus aquarium early next year. Tank will approximately be 6x2x2. Mulling over lighting options, to my knowledge there isn't a decent 180cm fixture available. 
I'm hoping to stay away from having multiple fixtures if at all possible. One reason being cost, but the main reason being I'm trying my best to make this aquarium as sleek and uncluttered as possible and would rather not have another set of pendant cables and another cord on show.
With this in mind what are my chances of getting away with 1 120cm Wrbg 2? The tank layout I have in mind will be a double island type similar to this picture..




So most plants will be located away from the edges, add to this all plants will likely be easy to grow plants requiring low to medium light due to discus temps (swords/crypts/Anub maybe a bit moss). 
Was hoping to get away with the one 120cm fixture maybe raised a little more if needed. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Aug 2021)

I think it'd certainly be possible to grow less demanding plants nearer to the edges such as swords, crypts, anubias, vallis and crinum etc.


----------



## NorthernDan (26 Aug 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> I think it'd certainly be possible to grow less demanding plants nearer to the edges such as swords, crypts, anubias, vallis and crinum etc.


Yea I was hoping so. Also I'd try and be as clever as possible with avoiding shading plants out with hardscape etc. Just not sure how bad or good the spread is on the Chihiros Wrbg 2


----------



## oreo57 (27 Aug 2021)

72" 180cm 6ft Full Spectrum Dimmable Aquarium LED Lighting For Freshwater Fish Planted Tank With  Control|Lightings|   - AliExpress
					

Cheap Lightings, Buy Quality Home & Garden Directly from China Suppliers:72" 180cm 6ft Full Spectrum Dimmable Aquarium LED Lighting For Freshwater Fish Planted Tank With  Control Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




					www.aliexpress.com
				



Decent is a bit relative.. 
I'd suggest a better spectrum  (they will do custom) but not totally necessary.
2 panels

As to the Chihiros.. fitting the light to your dimensions involves  raising it and of course a decrease of par at the substrate.


----------



## NorthernDan (29 Aug 2021)

oreo57 said:


> 72" 180cm 6ft Full Spectrum Dimmable Aquarium LED Lighting For Freshwater Fish Planted Tank With  Control|Lightings|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Cheap Lightings, Buy Quality Home & Garden Directly from China Suppliers:72" 180cm 6ft Full Spectrum Dimmable Aquarium LED Lighting For Freshwater Fish Planted Tank With  Control Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.
> ...


Thanks for the link. I'd searched all over Ali Express and couldn't find anything so God knows where that fixture has been hiding. Maybe something to do with me being in the UK.
I'd assume the Chihiros would still cope ok to substrate level, maybe just ran at higher power than usual. My planned scape would also involve any plants being higher in the aquarium with a beach at the front so I'd guess at maybe 16-20inches below water level max.


----------



## oreo57 (29 Aug 2021)

NorthernDan said:


> Thanks for the link. I'd searched all over Ali Express and couldn't find anything so God knows where that fixture has been hiding. Maybe something to do with me being in the UK.
> I'd assume the Chihiros would still cope ok to substrate level, maybe just ran at higher power than usual. My planned scape would also involve any plants being higher in the aquarium with a beach at the front so I'd guess at maybe 16-20inches below water level max.


That light sells under the name Popbloom or Dsuny on ebay ect.


----------



## oreo57 (30 Aug 2021)

It may or may not matter to you but I've helped people to customize those lights, well not the particular model I linked to.
This was the latest one:








						144.95￡ 30% OFF|Popbloom Led Aquarium Light Planted Led Full Spectrum For 60cm 24" Freshwater Plant Fish Tank Lamp Led Sunrise Sunset Turing30 - Lightings - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




And changes, though it kind of messes with the canned programs and instead of "moonlight" you get a dawn/dusk channel.



"Client" was happy..


> I was waiting for the plants to grow and have a good scape before sending pics. Not there yet but finally I can grow reds.


Note no real "bluish" tone.. See wall
This was the "fix" for the one I linked though in all honesty nobody used it. Soo still experimental. took some creative adjustments of white K temps.
Note the channel designs.


----------

